# I'm going to ACCOMPLISH my life long dream.



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I know I haven't been here much, I've been working on everything, my life, university... I finally got friends I can hold on to, a life I can trust, but there has always been a hole inside my heart unfilled. I knew there was somewhere out there in the world where I knew all these little obsessions would be gone, where my insecurities would disappear. Last summer I had found it, while going on vacation: China. I've been learning Mandarin for the last couple of years, but I never thought it had such influence on me. My teacher truly believed in me when others didn't, I tried hard and was always ahead of the whole class.

One day, he called me: "I've got a scholarship for studying Mandarin in China, and I want you to apply."

I sent my application, and nervously opening the website when the results got out, I found out...

I'M IN!!

Next year, I'm happily going to study in China  That place where I belong! :boogie


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's awesome, archane. Good for your for taking a chance and getting your scholarship! I hope that you enjoy your time in China next year.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Yayy, congratulations! I hope you enjoy every moment you spend in China and I'm very happy for you, you earned that scholarship and should be proud! ;-)


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

That's amazing!!! No idea how to say "congratulations" in Chinese, so just pretend I am...lol 

Kaley


----------



## Lurkio (Jun 7, 2010)

*你好*

你好！我住在中国7年多， 在上海。 祝贺你的奖学金！


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

谢谢! 八月我去北京.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome! :boogie It's always nice to hear about people living the dream.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Go get em. Nothing better than being able to live it.


----------



## catlover88 (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW, congratulations! I can't even imagine myself venturing further than to work and back lol, but going to another country, just woah, that's awesome!


----------



## elex smith (Jun 16, 2010)

Nope didn't smile because I know the person that posted it the first time...it was me


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Arachne, havent seen you in chat for ages!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That's so cool! Congrats!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh wow. That's brave. I'm glad things have gotten so much better for you. Contrats!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Great  So happy for you and that you are able to accomplish your dream.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

This is such a positive post. Congrats


----------



## AvecPlaisir (May 9, 2010)

Arachne said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I know I haven't been here much, I've been working on everything, my life, university... I finally got friends I can hold on to, a life I can trust, but there has always been a hole inside my heart unfilled. I knew there was somewhere out there in the world where I knew all these little obsessions would be gone, where my insecurities would disappear. Last summer I had found it, while going on vacation: China. I've been learning Mandarin for the last couple of years, but I never thought it had such influence on me. My teacher truly believed in me when others didn't, I tried hard and was always ahead of the whole class.
> 
> ...


bhaahahahaha BIG BIG GRATS!! thats awesome... made me smile


----------

